# The Latest on Bam Bam



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Bam Bam yesterday at the University of Wisconsin Vet clinic:
[attachment=27021:Bam_1.jpg]
Here's what Mary wrote:

For the last month Bam Bam has been on a prescription to try to reduce the size of the muscle in the lower right side of his heart. Unfortunately this did not happened and that muscle did get bigger. Although it did they where still able to get the instruments into the heart chamber that they needed to reach. But unfortunately with the first try the balloon instrument did not fit into the valve that they needed to open. If you imagine the valve like a round pie, cut into 3 equal pieces this is what the valve would have looked like, In a correct heart all three pieces of this pie would open to allow blood through. In Bam Bam's case two sections of that valve where attached. It was the goal of this procedure to push these open and create the 3 separate flaps. On the first try the instrument was too big and would not fit in. So they removed it and tried a smaller one,This did make it into the valve but was not large enough to open the valve enough. So they then tried to use the larger one once again, But again they could not get it into the valve. What they really needed was one in between in size, but sadly there is none. So yes we hope his life will be improved, how much at this time we don't know. He will under go the ECG tomorrow to see what improvement there is in blood flow from before the surgery. I hope this helps everyone to understand what this little 3 pound guy has undergone. He still needs good thoughts and prayers. thank you all again for making this possible. Mary


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh, thanks Heidi! rayer: rayer: rayer: (Did this communique come with any news about Munchie?)


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> Oh, thanks Heidi! rayer: rayer: rayer: (Did this communique come with any news about Munchie?)[/B]


Sadly, no - don't have any news on Munchie yet. When I spoke with Mary earlier I had asked how little Bam Bam was doing. She said she'd email some details and a pic for everyone at SM since he has so many new friends and people that love him here. :wub:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you Heidi for sharing the news and picture of sweet little Bam Bam, I will pray that the procedure gives him a better chance rayer: rayer: 
Perhaps as he grows they may be able to successfully open the valve for him :wub:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks for the update and picture. He is such a cute little thang.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

What a little peanut! Thanks for the update with pic. Hopefully this will improve Bam Bam's quality of life at least a little. rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I do believe in miracles, and I am going to keep praying for him. God gives us our babies on loan down here, we just never know how long. Bam Bam you are loved.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh how sad for this little guy! Thank you Heidi for sharing this.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

any more updates? I hope bam bam is doing well :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I've been praying, need a update


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I've been praying, need a update[/B]



I spoke to Mary twice yesterday (and never thought to ask) but I know she had a herd of 6 in her car heading to her daughter's home. My sense is Mary was feeling a little like this guy... :smpullhair: I believe she was going to be there all weekend, so it might be early next week before someone gets an update.


----------

